# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Gemüseanbau in DACH und Thailand >  Chili - ????

## Enrico

Chili - ????

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Chilis und was ?

ich stehe in letzter Zeit auf *Japaleno's*
sind auch scharf, schmecken aber viel fruchtiger
da kannste lecker Salsa mit Tomaten, Gurken und Pakschi aus dem Garten draus machen   ::  
da werden sogar eingefleischte *Nam Prik* Herzen schwach

----------


## Enrico

> ...Chilis und was ?


Ich versuche hier Tipps zum Anbau zu sammeln, aber dein Tipp war auch schon was wert  ::

----------


## schiene

Somlak hat dieses Jahr auch Chilli angebaut.Die Pflanzen wachsen aber ziemlich langsam.Zur Zeit sind sie etwa15cm groß.Mal sehen ob dieses Jahr noch was zu ernten ist!??

----------


## Enrico

Bei uns genauso. Draußen maximal 5cm seit Monaten, aber im Gewächshaus, vor 4 Wochen gesäht, heute 15-20cm

----------


## schiene

Anfang Juni eingepflanzt,zuvor 3 Wochen im Topf aus Samen gezogen.

----------


## schiene

die ersten Chillischoten wurden heute in unserem Garten gesichtet.Gibt also dieses Jahr doch noch eine Ernte  ::

----------


## Enrico

Bei uns noch nix zu sehen, naja, zur Not kommen wir zu euch  ::

----------


## schiene

no ploplem,kannst dein Chilli welchen du uns mitgebracht hast frisch wieder bekommen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Aso, nen Tipp noch: oben die Pflanzen abknieben, dann kommt mehr. Meinte Sawee zumindest heute...

----------


## schiene

> Aso, nen Tipp noch: oben die Pflanzen abknieben, dann kommt mehr. Meinte Sawee zumindest heute...


du glaubst doch nicht im ernst das ich Somlak irgendwas über Pflanzen oder Chilli erzählen kann???
was sie anfaßt wächst unaufhörlich....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ihr Ferkel,net was ihr denkt  ::

----------


## Enrico

::   ::

----------


## Met Prik

> *Bei uns noch nix zu sehen*, naja, zur Not kommen wir zu euch





> Aso, *nen Tipp noch*: oben die Pflanzen abknieben, dann kommt mehr. Meinte Sawee zumindest heute...


Deshalb ist bei euch auch noch nichts zu sehen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Das gleiche sagte ich auch gestern zu Sawee  ::

----------


## schiene

sind nicht viele und nicht jede Pflanze hat zur Zeit Chillis aber wir haben welche

----------


## schiene

> Aso, nen Tipp noch: oben die Pflanzen abknieben, dann kommt mehr. Meinte Sawee zumindest heute...


bestätigt,macht Somlak auch.

----------


## schiene

Hier Bilder unserer ersten Chilliernte aus dem Garten.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Paß auf, dass das Feuerzeug da nich zwischen kommt. Sonst knallts bei der Som Tam Zubereitung!   ::

----------


## schiene

> Paß auf, dass das Feuerzeug da nich zwischen kommt. Sonst knallts bei der Som Tam Zubereitung!


ich hab mal eine probiert.....sind nicht sonderlich scharf.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Vllt. interessierts den einen oder anderen (in englischer sprache) :



Ohio State University Extension
Growing Peppers in the Home Garden

Colorado State University Cooperative Extension
Growing Peppers is Fun, Easy and Addicting


...und die absolute "über-drüber-chilliseite": 




TW

----------


## Jim

Die Abgezwackten Triebe nicht wegschmeissen. Die jungen Blätter kann man mit Austernsoße und Knobi in der Pfanne braten/schmoren.

Gute Seite: https://www.ruehlemanns-shop.de/emax_sh ... tring=Thai

----------


## schiene

die ersten Chillis(Samen hatten wir im April mitgebracht)sind aus unserem Garten geerntet und wirklich verdammt scharf.Sind noch nicht viele aber wenns noch bissel warm bleibt wirds ne gute Ernte!!

----------


## Greenhorn

Das ist aber jetzt 'ne andere Art?
Die vom letzten Jahr (Bilder #17) waren nicht die "Scharfen".

----------


## schiene

> Das ist aber jetzt 'ne andere Art?
> Die vom letzten Jahr (Bilder #17) waren nicht die "Scharfen".


ja ,sind andere.Haben wir von Somlaks Mutter bekommen und die sind sehr scharf.

----------


## Greenhorn

Du machst das ja wahrscheinlich mehr aus "Spass an der Freud"??
Wenn die erst im April/Mai ausgesaet wurden sind die wahrscheinlich noch nicht richtig "ausgewachsen". Vielleicht kannst du 1-2 kleinere Pflanzen eintopfen und auf der Fensterbank ueberwintern?!
Ansonsten wie Tomaten, vor Frostbeginn ganze Pflanze ausreissen und mit Wurzeln nach oben in Heizungskeller haengen. So reifen etliche noch weiter.
[img_r:edi3vhta]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC00067i.jpg[/img_r:edi3vhta]




Im Durchschnitt ist der Bedarf nicht so uebermaessig gross. So 'ne Tuete fuer 15 TB deckt wahrscheinlich bei den meisten den Jahresbedarf.


 ::

----------


## schiene

> Im Durchschnitt ist der Bedarf nicht so uebermaessig gross. So 'ne Tuete fuer 15 TB deckt wahrscheinlich bei den meisten den Jahresbedarf.


also so ne kleine Tüte wie oben auf dem größeren Sack langt bei uns maximal 2 Wochen wenn überhaupt!!!
Zur Zeit haben wir etwa 20 Pflanzen im Garten.Ob sie es schaffen voll auszureifen weis ich nicht.Ist aber wie du schon sagst aus Spaß und nen Versuch von Somlak.Die Pflanzen sind auch noch nicht groß.....ca.40-60 cm.

----------


## Greenhorn

> ....also so ne kleine Tüte wie oben auf dem größeren Sack langt bei uns maximal 2 Wochen wenn überhaupt!!!
> ...


  ::  Na ja, dann esst ihr wirklich scharf!

Egal ob mit oder ohne "Haemo's", das brennt auf jeden Fall zweimal!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene hat recht, so ein Säckchen deckt bei meiner Holden auch nicht den Jahresbedarf. Obwohl sie manchmal Magenprobleme hat, wird weiter scharf gefuttert - dazu noch diesen PlaRa.

----------


## schiene

Dieses Jahr hatten wir eine gute Chilliernte.
Die großen sind leider nicht "ausgereift"und somit auch nicht scharf.
Die kleinen hingegen habe schon eine Schärfe erreicht.(von scharf bis sehr scharf)
Heute haben wir die letzten geerntet.


auch Thaiminze gabs reichlich und die letzten Zuchinis wurde auch geerntet

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wat machste mit den vielen Chillies ?
einfrieren oder allet auf einmal wech futtern   :: 

uns steht die Ernte noch bevor
auch viel dran

----------


## schiene

> ...wat machste mit den vielen Chillies ?
> einfrieren oder allet auf einmal wech futtern


die werden in kleine Tüten verpackt und kommen in die Tiefkühltruhe,genauso wie die Minze und andere Kräuter aus unserem Garten.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Dieses Jahr hatten wir eine gute Chilliernte.
> Die großen sind leider nicht "ausgereift"und somit auch nicht scharf.
> ......


?? warum hast du die nicht einfach noch haengen lassen? (soweit ich mich erinnere   ::   sollte es jetzt doch noch kein Frost geben in FM?)
 ::

----------


## schiene

die nächsten Tage soll es viel regnen und ich weis nicht wenn wir wieder Zeit haben um 
zu ernten.Aber wir haben noch viele an den Sträuchern hängen,al schauen ob sie noch mehr Schärfe bekommen!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Abwasser als Düngemittel

Schärfstes Chili mit 1,4 Millionen Scoville



Bei der Verarbeitung der neuen australischen Sorte "Trinidad Scorpion Butch Taylor" muss Schutzkleidung getragen werden

_Sydney_ - "Extrascharf" ist wohl noch zu mild, um eine neue Chili-Sorte aus Australien zu beschreiben: Die Schoten haben es derart in sich, dass bei der Verarbeitung Schutzkleidung getragen werden muss.

Das Geheimnis ist Abwasser aus einer Wurmfarm als Düngemittel, berichtet Chili-Farmer Marcel de Wit in der neuesten Ausgabe der Zeitschrift "Australian Geographic"...........Weiter

quelle: derstandard.at

----------


## TeigerWutz

Chilli Tests "ButchT Trinidad Scorpion 2011" 

[youtube:27kpv8cd]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEuaSmtkhTQ&feature=relmfu[/youtube:27kpv8cd]

Die Pfefferschoten von Quetzlzacatenango sind besser   ::

----------


## schiene

hier noch nen Link für Chillisamen.....
Habe mir gerade 3 Tüten 7pot Jonah Strain bestellt und nehme die mit nach Thailand.
Link:
http://www.semillas.de/cgi-bin/shop/...charf&cart_id=

----------


## Enrico

Irgend wer erwähnte mal, das Chili erst ab dem zweiten Jahr richtig kommt. Glaube Schiene war das oder irgendwer anderes mal in Frankfurt. So brachte ich mal zwei Chilis über den Winter, stellte sie ins Büro über die Heizung auf das Fensterbrett. Und es stimmt, die Pflanze verändert sich zwar total gegen über dem ersten Jahr (sie ist gedrungener und schießt nicht mehr so in die Höhe) aber hat deutlich mehr Früchte!





Seit ner Woche sind sie nun im Gewächshaus und die Ernte übertrifft jetzt schon bei weiten die Ernte vom letzten Jahr.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Chillies sind bei uns begehrt,
mittlerweile 100 Gramm für 1,99 im Thailaden

----------


## Enrico

Im Erfurter Asia Trade Center zum Glück noch wie immer 1 EUR   ::

----------


## walter

Ich habe mir am Wochenende mit paar Chilis ausgeholfen. 
















Das war ein Züchter aus Passion. Er geht im Frühjahr bis Herbst auf Deutschlandtour. So eine ausgiebige Chilisammlung habe ich noch nie gesehen.

vom 01.07.- 3.07.  Ippenburger Gartentage Schloß Ippenburg
14.07.- 17.07. Gartenromantik Schloß Wolfsburg
27.08.- 28.08. Pflanzenmarkt Kiekeberg Hamburg 
und zugleich Gartenpflanzen- Raritätenbörse Ega-Park  Erfurt anwesend. 
Ein Muß wenn man in  der Nähe ist.

----------


## schiene

Wir dachten dieses Jahr wird nix mit Chilis aber nun wachsen sie wie verrückt.
Zwar nicht so viele wie letztes Jahr aber mehr als erwartet....

Von einem Bekannten bakamen wir Chilisamen aus Mexiko.
Die sind größer aber sau scharf!!!!Da kann kein Thaichili mithalten.
Haben davon die letzten Wochen immer reichlich geerntet.
Heute waren es nicht so viele...

----------


## schiene

hier noch paar Tips und Tricks für den Chilianbau/zucht
http://www.hot-pain.de/chili-anbau

----------


## schiene

eine sehr gute Seite wo man viele Gewürze mit allen Infos findet....
http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/germ/Caps_fru.html

----------


## schiene

*Chilis und die medizinische Heilwirkung*

"Inhaltsstoff Capsaicin tötet Fettzellen im Reagenzglas
Ein Forscherduo aus Taiwan hat möglicherweise eine scharfe Waffe gegen Übergewicht entdeckt: Der Chili-Scharfmacher Capsaicin bringt zumindest im Labor Fettzellen dazu, Selbstmord zu begehen. Auf diese Weise können sie davon abgehalten werden, sich aus den noch schlanken Vorläuferzellen in die prall gefüllten Fettspeicher umzuwandeln, die den größten Teil des Fettgewebes ausmachen. Um den Effekt zu erzielen, seien nur geringfügig höhere Capsaicin-Konzentrationen nötig gewesen als die, die nach dem Verzehr thailändischer oder indischer Gerichte im Magensaft vorherrschen, erklären Chin-Lin Hsu und Gow-Chin Yen von der Nationalen Chung Hsing-Universität in Taichung.
Hinweise darauf, dass Capsaicin einen positiven Einfluss auf das Körpergewicht haben könnte, gab es bereits in früheren Studien. So wurde die scharfe Substanz mit einer reduzierten Kalorienaufnahme ebenso in Verbindung gebracht wie mit einer Erhöhung des Stoffwechsels und damit einem verstärkten Energieumsatz. Gleichzeitig zeigten schon frühere Laborversuche, dass Capsaicin für einige Krebszellen tödlich ist, denn es bringt beispielsweise Prostatakrebszellen dazu, ein Selbstzerstörungsprogramm einzuleiten.

Einen ähnlichen Effekt fanden nun auch Hsu und Yen, als sie Fettzellvorläufer im Labor verschiedenen Mengen Capsaicin aussetzten: Auch hier nahm die Zahl der Zellen mit aktiviertem Selbstmordprogramm zu und der Anteil der unveränderten ab. Zusätzlich verminderte der Chili-Inhaltsstoff die Einlagerung von Fett in die Zellen und blockierte so die Umwandlung der Fettzellvorläufer in reife, fettgefüllte Fettzellen. Ob dieser Effekt auch im Körper nach dem Genuss von Chili eintritt, können die Wissenschaftler bislang allerdings noch nicht sagen. Sie rechnen jedoch vor, dass im Magensaft eines erwachsenen Menschen nach einem scharfen Essen bereits die Hälfte der Capsaicin-Konzentration vorliegen kann, die den Effekt im Labor ausgelöst hat."
Quelle:
wissenschaft.de - Mit Chili gegen Fett

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr lassen die Pflanzen alle Blätter fallen, alle. Bilden aber nun nach 3 Tagen überall kleine neue.

----------

